# Best single-stage snowblower?



## RockinRoger (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm fed up with my Toro PowerClear 721E. It has more problems than I can list and they never stop. What brand and model is better? In my area we usually get quite a bit of snow. The Toro PowerClear was powerful enough to do the job and throws the snow 20 feet or more; even works in the awful stuff at the bottom of the driveway. So I know a single-stage could work and I have good reasons for not wanting a two-stage, so let's focus on single stage. I want something that clears right down to the pavement without throwing snow out the back of the machine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RockinRoger
welcome to the snow blower forum. please make a intro post in the new member area.let us know what state and area you hail from 
by setting up your user cp.
from a former toro dealer. i think if you get that much snow a single stage machine is not enough machine for your real needs and that causes issues. you do not want to talk about.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Based on 10 years of being a member of this forum, the group consensus for single-stage has always been:

1. Best - Honda.
2. 2nd best - Toro.
3. Don't bother with anything else.


If you often deal with 6-inch or more snowfalls, then a single-stage isnt for you, you want a 2-stage.
If the majority of your snowfalls are 1" to 4", and often wet and slushy, then a single-stage is ideal.


Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RockinRoger said:


> I'm fed up with my Toro PowerClear 721E. It has more problems than I can list and they never stop. What brand and model is better? In my area we usually get quite a bit of snow. The Toro PowerClear was powerful enough to do the job and throws the snow 20 feet or more; even works in the awful stuff at the bottom of the driveway. So I know a single-stage could work and I have good reasons for not wanting a two-stage, so let's focus on single stage. I want something that clears right down to the pavement without throwing snow out the back of the machine. Thanks for your input.


what kind of problems are you having. i had a toro 621 in the past and it worked well for me. if you are done with toro and want newer honda HS720 would be where i would go.

if your not averse to older blowers many have had good luck with the toro ccr 2450/3650 blowers and holder honda hs621's. i have had decent luck with an ariens pro path as well.

as far as anything else i wouldnt bother


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post!!!!Hearty welcome from the Burg!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toro Snowmaster...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Sscotsman

1) Honda the Best
2) Toro 2nd best, I have used Toro, I like the engine, the belt, the belt setup
3) Snapper 3rd best
4) I have and used MTD brands and they've done their job


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

gibbs296 said:


> Toro Snowmaster...


X2

If you are happy with the way the 721 handles the end of driveway you'll love the S-M! 7hp or 8hp, both good


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I"m very happy so far with my Toro 221, it's an older (somewhere around 2008?) 2-stroke powered single-stage. 

I would be curious what sorts of issues you've had with the 721. In part, selfishly, because the 721 is the machine I really wanted, but couldn't pass up the deal I got on my 221. Is it the new generation that came out this year, or the previous version? 

Regarding the Snowmaster suggestions, does the SM clear all the way down to pavement? From the pics I've seen, I thought it had a rubber flap in the middle of the paddles, but that the rest of the paddles were steel. Which made me think they're not actually touching the ground, and clearing down the surface as effectively as a traditional single-stage can. The SM does have some nice features, including being available with a larger engine (821), and being self-propelled, with Toro's Personal Pace system. 

The Hondas also have a great reputation. If looking at used, people love the HS621. Otherwise I'd go as big as possible in their current single-stage lineup. 

Since getting my single-stage last year, I've used it for most storms. The deepest was about 11", which seemed to be reaching its limit. But I've been impressed with how little I've needed my big 2-stage blower. I prefer using the single-stage when possible, it's less tiring to use, quicker, and clears all the way to pavement, even if we've packed down tracks from driving over it (not if that's turned to ice, though).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda HS520-621-720

I've only used the first 2 and am amazed by their performance. I'd rather go out 2-3 times for up to 5-8 inches each time than wait to use my 2 stage.

so much faster and easier to use.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

There have been issues pointed out on the forum regarding single stage newer Toro's not having level scraper blades. His issue might be easily fixed by checking and replacing the scraper blade. My 3 year old Toro is a workhorse. If you are totally ready to move on Honda is a nice choice.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I have had 2 cycle Toros for 42 years and never had an issue other than from use and worn out parts and needed carburetor repairs.
I guess I will never see 2 cycle toros agin unless the law for engines changes.

If the scraper bar is not even you will have issues with clearing and leaving snow pack.

if you have a NAPA store neary by you should invest in some aerosol Fluid Film spray and you will double your casting distance and make your clearing job easier with much less effort.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

HMMM! is he a one poster?? he posted and has not been back since. hopefully he comes back and shares what he dislikes so we can help him correct the issues.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> HMMM! is he a one poster?? he posted and has not been back since. hopefully he comes back and shares what he dislikes so we can help him correct the issues.


there are a lot of these here. so frustrating sometimes , especially when so many members try to help a new person.

comes with the territory. on my group I tell people to check back with what worked and what didnt so it will benefit everyone . it's especially frustrating when I spend time researching an answer for a uncommon problem, post pictures , and print a step by step solution and never hear from the OP again.

but it does usually help other members or someone uses the search function when they have the same problem.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> Based on 10 years of being a member of this forum, the group consensus for single-stage has always been:
> 
> 1. Best - Honda.
> 2. 2nd best - Toro.
> ...


I would disagree with this - having had both Honda and Toro (and currently having both). The toro is superior. Mine is a 2-stroke from the mid 2000s, so not like the current chinese-made stuff.

If new, I would agree with Honda, but the previous generation Toros with the 2 stroke were better than any current honda.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have these 3 single stage snowblowers over the years. Here's my ranking and brief synopsis. 

1. Toro 421QZE. This is the current Toro auger/bucket design with the Loncin 160cc (Honda GX160 clone). This Loncin engine quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, in a good way. This is my daily workhorse. Love the ergonomics, very nimble, easy to work, and relatively reasonable part prices.

2. Honda HS621. Real heavy duty frame and original GX160 engine. Love this blower. You can say it's a Sunday driver in a time capsule. Hoping to sell it for $2000 in year 2030 to a collector. 

3. Honda HS520. Does the job fine, lacks the original Honda soul of its forefathers, ie HS35 and HS621. Had it for 2 years and then gave it a way to a friend. I think it performs almost as good as the Toro, but just doesn't feel right. The machine has bad balance and feels clumsy. I don't like the fact that I have to tip it forward so much to get it to self propel. Sorry Honda fans. 


Superbuick, the 2 stroke Toro 221 would be my 1.5 ranking if I had one. Love the sound of that engine even when loaded up. I disagree with you on the 2 stroke versus 4 stroke when it comes to power when the snowblower is loaded up with slush. But the 221Q and 421Q are both good SS, I'm sad to see that they discontinued the 221Q. The empire of California extends all the way to the East Coast.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting feedback on the 421! I have a 221, and kind of assumed the 421 would have been somewhat underpowered, at least by comparison. With the 221's 2-stroke being 139cc, and the 421's 4-stroke being 160cc, it seemed like the 221 would likely be more powerful. The 421 only got a small increase in displacement, but has half as many power strokes. (I do like the sound when the engine gets into the snow, though I hope it doesn't annoy the neighbors, with sounding a bit high-strung) 

Good to know that the 421 still does well. I'd love to try a 721 or 821. It seems like a good single-stage is quite capable, and having more power would let it further encroach on my 2-stage's "territory". 

The HS621 has a lot of devoted users. I've gotten kinda spoiled by the Quick Shoot control on my Toro, though, and would be reluctant to give that up in exchange for the long handle on the HS621's chute.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't think the 421 is underpowered at all. It is quieter and heavier so it feels tamer as compared to the lighter weight and high strung 221. They are both good machines with a different personality. 

I've also been wanting to get the higher powered Toro 721 and 821. These machines are 212cc and 250cc and are significantly heavier than the 160cc Loncin engine on the 421. They are also louder, vibrates more, and more fuel thirsty. I think Toro discontinued the 821 soon after it was released. It may be too heavy (96 lbs) and expensive for a SS, around $800. I like my 421 weight and maneuverability, so the newer more powerful Toro's don't seem to fit my preference.

As much as I like more power from an SS to "encroach" on 2 stage territory, a heavy, rough, and loud single stage isn't a compromise I want to make to get more power. For someone that only wants one snow machine, that would be okay. I have my 2 stage to do what I need it to do when I get 12" plus storms and digging the EOD frozen pile. A SS should be light, fast, and fun to use.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If buying a used machine, 2-stroke Toros are hard to beat. Why waste a Revolution?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

gibbs296 said:


> If buying a used machine, 2-stroke Toros are hard to beat. Why waste a Revolution?


When there's momentum, it wouldn't hurt to take a break every now and then. Take in some fresh air, smell the roses.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Taryl video unboxing and using an Ariens Pro 21", There's your dinner!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

My Ex husband is a snow removal contractor and has several of the Honda and Toro single stages for his plow trucks. I used to run them if one of his guys was a no show. The general consensus was that the Toro's were a better machine. They didn't clog as easily and with the aftermarket Kage paddles, they performed better longer. The chute control on the Toro was also preferred and when Toro had 2 cycle engines they were also lighter than the Hondas. He saw no drop in quality when the 2 cycle engines were phased out, just slightly heavier machine.

The only complaint was that the QuickChute control would freeze up if the temps went from warm to cold quickly. He then started buying the commercial Toro singles with no remote chute but wanted a remote chute control so now he buys that new Ariens Commercial 21 Path Pro. The chute control does not freeze up and it throws as well as the Honda's and Toro's. It also has thick paddles but nothing lasts as long or performs better than the Kage paddles you can get for the Toros.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have the blue aftermarket Kage polyurethane paddles on the Toro single stage. The paddles are heavier and stiffer. They last longer and more aggressive at biting into the EOD piles. The blue color looks cooler and different. The tradeoff is more rotational mass, more vibration and bouncing around when hitting uneven surfaces. You feel the difference in the snowblower handles and the machine bouncing around. Because the paddles are stiffer and thicker, they also more of pain in the rear to install.

In comparison, the stock rubber paddles are more comfortable and quieter. For the homeowner residential use, I would stick with the rubber paddles.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

They are easily installed with a slightly longer bolt through the end holes near the housing. I installed many pairs and found it fairly easy with the proper tools and bolts. I also did not find any additional vibration in comparison to stock paddles. All new paddles experience this until they wear a groove. They did, however, clean to pavement much longer than stock, almost 3X life expectancy

However, they compare only marginally better than the "new" thicker commercial paddles Toro offers. So likely Kage will see a big dip in sales.

My ex will only buy the new Ariens compact Pro 21 now as the commercial version of the Toro does not offer a remote chute and the homeowner versions have occasional freeze issues on the remote chute. The remote chute on the commercial Ariens does not freeze. We never experienced freezing of the the remote chute on Toro 2 stage units, just the singles.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Also keep in mind that it will take the average homeowner a very long time, perhaps more than 1 or 2 seasons if using in a small drive, to wear a proper groove into these paddles. Once the groove is set there is no more of the minimal vibration when new you may feel compared to stock paddles and they clean better to pavement much longer. But yes the average homeowner is fine with stock. 

At one point, however, the availability of these long lasting paddles was one of a few reasons my ex preferred the Toros. The stock on Toro and Honda singles would wear out very quickly with heavy use.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

What paddles groove are we talking about? I'm trying to picture what groove there would be. All I can think of is kind of rounding off the cut profile edges at the outer surface of the paddle, from it contacting the ground.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes rounding. The older Kage paddles especially had sharp edges to them. We noticed the edges were improved last time he ordered.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Also some of the earlier versions were slightly too long so it would take longer for them to work properly with the scraper bar. Both these issues have been improved, however with the advent of thicker Toro Commercial paddles, their benefits have been somewhat nullified.


----------



## RockinRoger (Jan 20, 2020)

RedOctobyr said:


> I would be curious what sorts of issues you've had with the 721. In part, selfishly, because the 721 is the machine I really wanted, but couldn't pass up the deal I got on my 221. Is it the new generation that came out this year, or the previous version? .


 Sorry for the delay in answering questions about the problems with the Toro Power Clear 721E. I bought the machine used on Craigslist, supposedly purchased new in 2019 and "used twice." It has been in the repair shop 4 times since I bought it in December. It's there now. Problems I've had:

(1) Hard start even after getting carburetor cleaned twice.
(2) Won't run smoothly for the first 10 minutes---stalls if I try to push the choke in.
(3) Shoots LARGE quantity of snow out the back. Got the scraper and auger changed; no improvement. This means I have to go over the whole driveway with a shovel.
(4) Electric start doesn't work.
(5) Burns a full tank of gas in 30 minutes.
(6) Incredibly noisy.
(7) Poor traction---slides around on the slightest incline. 

The good: throws snow 20 or 30 feet; handles heavy wet snow at the bottom of the driveway well, even deep snow. This single-stage machine could have handled all the snow we got this winter---if it worked. Perhaps each of the above problems has a solution, but I've lost patience with this machine. 

Yes, I used fresh gas. I don't know if this model is a dud, my particular machine is a lemon, or I've been had.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jenny said:


> Also keep in mind that it will take the average homeowner a very long time, perhaps more than 1 or 2 seasons if using in a small drive, to wear a proper groove into these paddles. Once the groove is set there is no more of the minimal vibration when new you may feel compared to stock paddles and they clean better to pavement much longer. But yes the average homeowner is fine with stock.
> 
> At one point, however, the availability of these long lasting paddles was one of a few reasons my ex preferred the Toros. The stock on Toro and Honda singles would wear out very quickly with heavy use.


That's a very reasonable assessment. I think my Kage paddles needs to break in to smooth out. On the positive side, the Kage paddles probably prolongs the life of the scraper bar.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you.

As for the issues the other poster is having with his 721 I believe that to be very unusual. My ex has 8 of these and they are used very hard out of plow trucks for many years without issue. The only issue is occasional frozen remote chute if temps swing wildly and the occasional ignition coil needs replacing. Used units such as you purchased are always high risk. 

The Toros are very popular for plow trucks and for lighter use for homeowners here and are considered very reliable.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Love my Toro CCR-2000 which is almost 30 years old and still going strong. Picked up a Toro CCR-3650 from a friend and replaced lower block and it is awesome. These are go to machines for snow under a foot.


----------



## Creepin (Dec 20, 2020)

Jenny said:


> They are easily installed with a slightly longer bolt through the end holes near the housing. I installed many pairs and found it fairly easy with the proper tools and bolts. I also did not find any additional vibration in comparison to stock paddles. All new paddles experience this until they wear a groove. They did, however, clean to pavement much longer than stock, almost 3X life expectancy
> 
> However, they compare only marginally better than the "new" thicker commercial paddles Toro offers. So likely Kage will see a big dip in sales.
> 
> My ex will only buy the new Ariens compact Pro 21 now as the commercial version of the Toro does not offer a remote chute and the homeowner versions have occasional freeze issues on the remote chute. The remote chute on the commercial Ariens does not freeze. We never experienced freezing of the the remote chute on Toro 2 stage units, just the singles.


This is the most recent post on the Kage paddles I could find so I thought I would use this instead of new post.
1) Still happy with the Kage paddles? 
2) can you reuse the bolt/nuts from the standard paddles or must new ones be bought?

while my paddles are not to the wear spot yet, I’m think the summer project might be to “upgrade”. We’ll see.


----------



## RockinRoger (Jan 20, 2020)

Update from OP. Well, winter's here again and I still don't have a snowblower. Here's my idea: Since the reviews of the Toro PowerClear 721 are so good, I'm leaning toward assuming that mine is a dud (see original post) that was sold to me fraudulently ("used only twice, excellent condition"). So I'm thinking I could *sell it on Craigslist for $300* (price new is $600), hopefully to a mechanic, and I will tell the buyer everything I know that I don't like about it. I think its problems are fixable, I just don't have the knowledge, skill, or patience to deal with them. I don't want to load it in and out of my compact car several times back and forth to a repairman. So my idea is to *just buy a new one, which would come with a warranty and would cost me $300 plus the sale of the machine I have now*. I would do this instead of taking the seller to small claims court to get my money back. *What do you think of my idea?*

The alternative is to pay someone to plow. At $40 per plow, $600 would cover 15 storms, which is about 3 years. I think I prefer having the independence of a snowblower. Plus I don't like how the plows tear up the lawn.

One problem is that it's very difficult to change the sparkplug on the Toro PowerClear. I would have to pay someone to do that.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

RockinRoger said:


> One problem is that it's very difficult to change the sparkplug on the Toro PowerClear. I would have to pay someone to do that.


My 22 year old snowblower and 10 year old lawnmower still has the original spark plug. You shouldn't need to replace sparkplugs that often.
It's not too hard to get to the sparkplug. There are a few screws to get to the lower cover on the Toro. The most important and difficult part is putting the new plug back in since the cylinder may be at an awkward angle. Sparkplugs should always be threaded on by hand to prevent cross threading. Of course, you need to get a spark plug socket which are pretty common.

If you are comfortable doing things yourself, there are videos on youtube that will get you familiar with the process


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a Simplicity 1122EE that does a good job. It has serrated auger, 110V electric start, and 4-cycle engine.






Single-Stage Snow Blowers With SnowShredder™ Auger


A premium snow blower in a compact package. The SnowShredder™ Serrated Auger has multiple serrated surfaces that provide advanced ice chopping and snow clearing power. Its compact, lightweight design provides easy maneuverability, offering the best of both worlds…dual-stage power, single-stage...



www.simplicitymfg.com


----------

